# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Good heavy metal albums

## miss9ball

So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (11-27-2016),Knightkore (11-22-2016),Northern Rivers (11-22-2016),Swedgin (05-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?






Demon Hunter album The Triptych

----------

miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?


Slayer (Hell Awaits, South of Heaven) 

Metallica (Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets) 

Megadeth (So far, So good, So what) 

Coroner 

Testament (the early albums) 

Forbidden 

Metal Church (the early albums) 

Overkill (Under the Influence and other early albums) 

Destruction 

Morbid Angel 

Death

----------

Brewski (11-23-2016),Knightkore (11-22-2016),miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

I do like my daily dose of heavy metal.  :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2016),miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

Celtic Frost

Iced Earth

----------

Brewski (11-23-2016),Knightkore (11-22-2016),miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?


Absolutely. The absolute master: 




EDIT: Absolutely.

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2016),miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

Deicide 

Possessed 

Dark Angel

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Deicide 
> 
> Possessed 
> 
> Dark Angel






THIS was ground breaking in the Christian scene years ago.....

----------

miss9ball (11-22-2016),NuYawka (11-22-2016)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?


My son's album...authentic black metal for only the pure in heart... :Violent5: 

...are you _woman_ enough to handle it?  :Evilgrin: 




Music | Sarcoptes

----------

miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?


a quick top 10 of favorites 

Megadeth: Youthanasia, rust in peace, peace sells but whos buying

Black Sabbath: heaven and hell 

Judas Priest: Demolition, screaming for vengeance

Ozzy Ozbourne : diary of a madman

Queensryche: queensryche (original ep), operation mindcrime

Iron Maiden: powerslave

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2016),Kodiak (11-23-2016),miss9ball (11-22-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Hey pal . . . this thread is for "Heavy Metal". Unless Julie Andrews can duck walk across the stage while performing something that resembles the opening of "Enter Sandman", then go take it to the Gays and Lesbian section. 

 :Headbang:  :Headbang:  :Headbang:

----------

Knightkore (05-09-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Swedgin

I have been a Metal head for most of my life (I did take a break during the "Hair Metal 80's," as I consider most of that to be crap....)

But, I also like a good Punk/Techno beat thrown in.

All that said, I feel that today, we may be in a Golden Age of Metal.  Here are some bands that are really bad ass (in my book), with a few of their songs:

--SEETHER:  Maybe not heavy metal, but it is heavy music.  (Songs:  Gasoline, Out of My Way, Fake It, Broken)

--DISTURBED:  Simply a great HEAVY HEAVY metal band.  (Songs:  Down With the Sickness, Stupify, and their COVERS for: Shout, Sound of Silence, and Land of Confusion)

--THREE DAYS GRACE:  Don't know if it is considered Heavy Metal or not, but, they have some really good, hard-hitting songs (Chalk Outline, I Hate Everything About You, Painkiller, I Am Machine, Riot, The Good Life)

--SKILLET:  GREAT Dual vocals with this band (Hero, Not Gonna Die, Monster)

--SHINEDOWN:  Probably more HARD ROCK than HEAVY Metal, but, great vocals and songs (Bully, If You Only Knew, Enemies, What a Shame, 45)

--FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH:  At first, the "death growl" singing of the Lead is somewhat, "blen."  ( I DO NOT like the "death growl," singing.)  But, when this dude does a slower song, or, sings in his REAL voice, they crank out some GREAT music.  Plus, this band is VERY pro-military.  (I Apologize, Wrong Side of Heaven, Remember Everything, My Nemesis, and their covers for Bad Company and The House of the Rising Sun.)

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

HERE is what can only be considered "Sugar Pop Heavy Metal:'




NOTE that the "band" Rock VERY HARD, and, that in most cases, they are doing "Kabuki" in that they paint their faces White, as "background" performers.

The Girls are all cute, but, I could do with out the two "little" ones.

The LEAD Singer, however, has an incredible voice in my opinion....

----------

Mordent (05-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I have been a Metal head for most of my life (I did take a break during the "Hair Metal 80's," as I consider most of that to be crap....)
> 
> But, I also like a good Punk/Techno beat thrown in.
> 
> All that said, I feel that today, we may be in a Golden Age of Metal.  Here are some bands that are really bad ass (in my book), with a few of their songs:
> 
> --SEETHER:  Maybe not heavy metal, but it is heavy music.  (Songs:  Gasoline, Out of My Way, Fake It, Broken)
> 
> --DISTURBED:  Simply a great HEAVY HEAVY metal band.  (Songs:  Down With the Sickness, Stupify, and their COVERS for: Shout, Sound of Silence, and Land of Confusion)
> ...


These are ALL awesome bands.

Here is one of the best covers I've heard:







{Skillet Comatose Live}

----------


## Swedgin

> What's wrong with Ratt?


The HAIR METAL area, was the low point for metal in my opinion....

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

This is a "Joke" band, but....they can most definitely ROCK:




NOTES:

"MEAT LOAF" as "DAD."

Ronnie James Dio as Ronnie James Dio....

(SPEAKING OF RONNIE JAMES:  Perhaps the greatest lead singer in all of Metal.  He will be missed....)

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

Another one from Tenacious D

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Mordent

> So I have been getting into metal more recently. I have listened to Metallica before and a little Motorhead but not much else, and Black Sabbath but I think they're kind of different. but I am really getting into some metal nowadays. Does anyone have any ideas for good albums to listen to?

----------


## Swedgin

Yes, I have to get some Skillet, as I REALLY like the dueling male and female vocals.

(I forgot to list Evanesence.  Don't know if she is even touring anymore, but, she was considered "soft" metal, and she had an incredible voice......)

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

I posted this yesterday, as I simply LOVE this song.

Pretty certain that this is NOT considered metal, but some sort of post grunge or something, but, I REALLY like this song:

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, I have to get some Skillet, as I REALLY like the dueling male and female vocals.
> 
> (I forgot to list Evanesence.  Don't know if she is even touring anymore, but, she was considered "soft" metal, and she had an incredible voice......)


The genius behind Evanescence was Rocky Gray.

Rocky Gray - Wikipedia

*William Rocky Gray* (born July 2, 1974) is a drummer and guitarist who has been part of the Arkansas metal scene since the early 1990s. He has an extensive career as a musician and is best known as the lead guitarist for Living Sacrifice and Solus Deus, and the drummer for We Are the Fallen.[1] He also plays drums for Soul Embraced, Mourningside, and Machina, and is the former drummer for Evanescence. Gray is also currently creating a solo album titled _Accursed_.
 {If you listen to early Evanescence, We Are The Fallen, Soul Embraced and Living Sacrifice.....you will hear the influence of Rocky.....in all these bands.....I haven't heard some of his other stuff yet.....}

----------

Swedgin (05-17-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The HAIR METAL area, was the low point for metal in my opinion....


As much as i respect you @Swedgin the hair certainly didnt do anything to enhance metal, but it didnt hurt it either.  But long before "hair" there was KISS 's hair. I tbink hair made bands branch out from the metal i loved .

----------


## Swedgin

> As much as i respect you @Swedgin the hair certainly didnt do anything to enhance metal, but it didnt hurt it either.  But long before "hair" there was KISS 's hair. I tbink hair made bands branch out from the metal i loved .


KISS was the first "hard rock" band, I really loved.

Looking back, while I still love them (ESPECIALLY their live performances!!!!), they were not really one of the greater bands of the era.  And, I just can't call them "heavy metal."

As for the Hair Metal Bands, I just did not like most of them.  Just did not like their music all that much.  LOL, BUT....I really liked the "80's sound" and, I used to condemn the music of the "70's..."


THAT has changed a bit over the years.  Don't get me wrong, I still love 80's music, but...that most definitely was the decade of "one hit wonders....", while the 70's, in retrospect, was a decade of incredible creativity and individual talents, on all fronts of "Rock....."

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> KISS was the first "hard rock" band, I really loved.
> 
> Looking back, while I still love them (ESPECIALLY their live performances!!!!), they were not really one of the greater bands of the era.  And, I just can't call them "heavy metal."
> 
> As for the Hair Metal Bands, I just did not like most of them.  Just did not like their music all that much.  LOL, BUT....I really liked the "80's sound" and, I used to condemn the music of the "70's..."
> 
> 
> THAT has changed a bit over the years.  Don't get me wrong, I still love 80's music, but...that most definitely was the decade of "one hit wonders....", while the 70's, in retrospect, was a decade of incredible creativity and individual talents, on all fronts of "Rock....."


Great reply. Love live KISS

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> Great reply. Love live KISS


Gene Simmons has always been, and always will be, one of the heroes I idolize!

(What SUCKS is that he wasn't in more movies.  He makes a fantastic Villain.  Dude is pretty freaking tall, even without the stacks....)

Paul Stanley has one  of the most unique voices, and, if you have ever seen them live, that dude is all but in the crowd with the fans.  I have never seen someone who compliments, praises, and speaks to the audience, like he does.

Ace, was a MUCH better guitarist than he ever got credit for.

Peter Cris was a decent drummer, but....he was a  JAZZ drummer, so, he never really rocked out like many others (ie NEAL Peart of Rush, or, favorite drummer, John Bonham of Zeppelin...) 

Either way, Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley will hold your attention, while on stage.  They give you more than just a "rock" concert...they give you a full fledged SHOW....

----------

Knightkore (05-17-2017),Rickity Plumber (05-17-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Anything Maiden.


Did anyone mention Dream Theater yet?

Produced by the same guy.

For instance:

----------

Knightkore (05-18-2017),MrogersNhood (05-19-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

{This was an album in the christian scene that was groundbreaking but quite controversial.}

----------


## Knightkore

Reason argues the existence of God
If the incarnate was crucified
The dialectical paradox concludes
That God has already died [1]

The very nature of man's independence
Implies accountability for one's actions [2]
My decision to be free or not to be
Reveals the magnitude of my freedom [3]

Where is the wise man
Scholar of this age?
Their dementia calls
From their dimension

Freud argued that God is but mere illusion
Our need for some cosmic comforter
To resolve our deepest childhood neurosis
A belief based wholly on an unfulfilled wish [4]

Or is this world a random occurrence
A change reshuffling of matter?
Particles in motion in a corner of the universe
The origin of life and evolution an accident? [5]

Where is the wise man
Scholar of this age?
Their dementia calls
Leading men to the grave
Where is the wise man
Scholar of this age?
Their dementia calls
From their dimension

[1 Cor 1: 19-20]

[1 Thomas Altizer - "The Gospel of Christian Atheism"]
[2 Jean-Paul Sarte - "Being and Nothingness"]
[3 Ludwig Feuerbach "Essence of Christianity"]
[4 Sigmund Freud - "Dialogues Concerning Natural Religion"]

----------


## Madison

I love Rammstein..they so good!

----------

Knightkore (06-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

{Saviour Machine Legend Part 1}

----------


## Knightkore

Normally I try and put up christian bands here.  This time I putting up Frontiers Records site link.  Some old school metal/rock.  Night Ranger, Quiet Riot, some new bands, trying to bring back some of the best of the 80's sounds.

http://www.frontiers.shop/

----------


## Knightkore

{Okay, have fun with an 80sish happy go lucky tune about.....DRACULA!}

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

Sometimes debating can be a bit tiring.  So, I just needed to rock out:

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

You reopened Miss9balls thread . I miss that crazy lady - wonder what she's doing now ?

----------

Knightkore (12-15-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You reopened Miss9balls thread . I miss that crazy lady - wonder what she's doing now ?


Yes, I miss her also. 

I do not know what happened to her. One day she was just gone. Or maybe I have missed a bigger picture.

----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017),Knightkore (12-15-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

There are many forums that I belong to. Many of those never see the light of day from me anymore. 

Some I only visit once or twice a month. Some even less. 

But not so with TPF's. This is my home.

----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017),Knightkore (12-15-2017),OldSchool (12-15-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> You reopened Miss9balls thread . I miss that crazy lady - wonder what she's doing now ?


I've tried to keep it updated.  For her and others here.  Just in case.

----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017),OldSchool (12-15-2017),Rickity Plumber (12-15-2017)

----------


## OldSchool

> You reopened Miss9balls thread . I miss that crazy lady - wonder what she's doing now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rickity Plumber
> 
> ...


'crazy' in the sense of having pretty good knowledge of worldly events and having the concern to post about them with the mind-set of a conservative, she is. 

'a bigger picture' there was. I only picked-up on it in the aftermath of what sounded like some conflicts and confrontations. Been meaning (or wanting) to look into it, I wouldn't be surprised if it's all (or at least mostly) still here.

'miss her also'  - pretty sure we're not the only ones.

----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017),Knightkore (12-15-2017),Rickity Plumber (12-15-2017)

----------


## OldSchool

> 'crazy' in the sense of having pretty good knowledge of worldly events and having the concern to post about them with the mind-set of a conservative, she is. 
> 
> 'a bigger picture' there was. I only picked-up on it in the aftermath of what sounded like some conflicts and confrontations. Been meaning (or wanting) to look into it, I wouldn't be surprised if it's all (or at least mostly) still here.
> 
> 'miss her also'  - pretty sure we're not the only ones.


I forgot 'sense of humor'. That woman has it!  :Thumbsup20: 



Anyway, cool thread. I'll be posting some tunes here when I get back into to it, with sound on my computer.
And when I quit being a workaholic hermit.  :Icon Biggrin:

----------

Daily Bread (12-15-2017),Knightkore (12-15-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Like most things on the net , feelings often presented in wordings you used can be misinterpreted  . It's too bad because a lot gets lost in the translation . Someone made what appeared to be a condescending remark to her when she had a serious concern and it blew out of hand . It appears that all here made attempts to welcome her back but she feels slighted . 
Hell hath no fury like a women scorned. I just hope she's ok and safe .

----------

Knightkore (12-15-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Start at the 1:25 mark

----------

Knightkore (12-29-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Nice knit on the baby sock.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Nice knit on the baby sock.


Hilarious!

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

{Some nice guitar work on this song.}

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

https://getmetal.club/

Enjoy.

----------

metalman (01-22-2019)

----------


## metalman

interesting, thanks

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

MARTIN POPOFF - IRON MAIDEN: Album By Album - Bravewords.com

Good book.

martin popoff: free download. Ebooks library. On-line books store on Z-Library

{You can get it here.}

Take Metal | Metal, rock  hardcore downloads.

or 

Uloz.to

To get more metal albums.  Ulozto has movies too.

----------

